# WIP Mortarian and Horus



## bluedestiny

Hi guys, just want some comments on my WIP Mortarian for my pre/ heresy army, and a Horus model for my army... still got alot to make, in the process in making Fulgrim.


----------



## Ludoldus

Very Nice.. I love the size of the models and how they dwarf a normal marine- very awesome!

Only Complaint is that on the Horus model there is a mold line on the tip of his ace- make sure you clean that one up!

Other than that, very cool, post up Fulgrim soon! :good:


----------



## CallumM27

There are amazing well done :good: I mean can Mortarian sythe be any bigger :shok: Horus has an great paint job and the fact that you've made the majority of him out of the plastic Chaos termie stuff rather than making an insane GS version makes him better, simple but sooooo effective :victory:


----------



## bluedestiny

lol thanks for the comments guys, yeah i think i'll make Mortarian's sythe alil smaller, i was just going by the description in the HH novels  "twice the size of a marine", and lol i actually didn't pick up that mould line until you pointed it out lol.


----------



## paleknight1

*You know*

You should see if the company would have them make a Horus Heresy model to sell to the public you are great at making uniques out of scratch.


----------



## shaantitus

Very nice indeed. As posted above, really good use for the plastic termi lord and other bits. Totally awesome with bells on. Rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I like them a lot. I think the scythe fits the status of a primarch just nicely. However, instead of a plasma pistol, didn't Mortarion have some sort of fancy pistol, called the lantern or something like that? I think any sort of strange looking pistol might do it. Actually, something from the steam punk ranges might fit perfectly.


----------



## shaantitus

Yes, the lantern. I read that book a few days ago. It seemed to perform like a pistol version of a meltagun or a multimelta.


----------



## BearsofLeon

TOTES STOLE MY MORTARION IDEA
lol jk.
Yeah, mortarion is taller than Horus btw. He's the tallest primarch

Good work

EDIT: Lantern is a MC Plasma Pistol


----------



## Chaosftw

Great Looking Figs Really Liking Horus. Love what you did for Mortarian as well! Have some rep, BUT ONLY IF YOU KEEP UPDATING


----------



## ckcrawford

Thats some good creativity. + rep


----------



## Chaosftw

ckcrawford said:


> Thats some good creativity. + rep


dude do you read what you type? I enjoy reading what other people like about others work simply because it may bring stuff out that i may have over looked. but when my email address gets spammed saying there are other replies and there are one liners saying "nice blue work" and "good creativity" common Im all for supporting a fellow gamers creations/paint jobs/modelling but really? just looks like you are trying to get a high post count or something
/Endrant

Chaosftw


----------



## bluedestiny

Ok sorry guys i've been lost in the warp for quite awhile haven't done much more to my primarch projects and had been working on my Tau army (please don't hurt me). In return have another primarch which i made recently


----------



## locustgate

bluedestiny said:


> Ok sorry guys i've been lost in the warp for quite awhile haven't done much more to my primarch projects and had been working on my Tau army (please don't hurt me). In return have another primarch which i made recently


Dorn Looks great who ever it is.


----------



## johnnymajic

Very good representations of horus and dorn. Your picture of Mortarion doesn't want to show up for me though, but I bet it's still good

+ rep to you good sir


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

As above, I cannot se Mortarion  But the other two are great, I prefer dorn, I think its just Horus isnt very dynamic, his dullness doesnt seem to fit the larger than life persona


----------



## Chaosftw

I really like what I am seeing. That model was worth the wait!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Count_the_Seven

As above, can't see Mortarion 

Like your Dorn model though and have to say I like yer Horus - I think it's a moody mini and I recognised him straight away from the representations in GW artwork.

+rep


----------



## bluedestiny

Hmmm Mortarian seems to have ran away, so i'll repost him... older pic though and Fulgrim which i forgot to post long ago.


----------



## Chaosftw

Wow! Very Cool Mini's!!!! They look very close to images online! Very nicely done!

+rep

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Barnster

Good work there! 

But didn't fulgrim weild a sword, even before he got the laer blade? I thought he gave his hammer to the Iron hands primarch, Ferrus Manus? 

I don't really picture fulgrim with a hammer, hes more about a graceful rapier


----------



## locustgate

I thought fulgrim had a sword not a hammer.


----------



## MidnightSun

They're all awesome, especially Dorn. +rep

Midnight

EDIT: Oh, and didn't Mortarion have some green rebreathers that actually pumped toxic air INTO him?


----------



## Unforgiven302

The first picture isn't showing for me... The second is, and I like it. 

EDIT: Maybe because the original post is 2 years old...


----------



## bluedestiny

Just answer a few questions for people 

Fulgrim made the hammer for Ferrus, and after their little incident when Fulgrim failed to convince Ferrus to side with Horus. He took the hammer back and used it. I saw so many people did him up with the sword, so why not be little different.

Mortarian did have something which pumps poison around him, which is located on the back and those pipes on his shoulders.


----------



## Lord Salie Slimander

Fulgrim made a hammer called Forgebreaker for Ferrus and when Ferrus was killed by Fulgrim, Fulgrim gave Forgebreaker to Perturabo. Fulgrim never used Forgebreaker because he was ashamed of what he had done. He always used swords.


----------



## Lord Salie Slimander

Models are still really nice.


----------



## Azkaellon

hmmm all i have to say other then Great work is that you have the wrong type of power claw on horus  if you want one that match's the art use the one from the Chaos Terminator Lord, since its almost exactly the same. but all in all...

+rep

(And STOP STABBING MY PRIMARCH!)


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Witch King of Angmar said:


> hmmm all i have to say other then Great work is that you have the wrong type of power claw on horus  if you want one that match's the art use the one from the Chaos Terminator Lord, since its almost exactly the same. but all in all...
> 
> +rep
> 
> (And STOP STABBING MY PRIMARCH!)


Umm Angmar...I think that -IS- the best suited one for Horus. Seeing as it's the Terminator Lord Lightning Claw that matches the claw worn by Abaddon.

OP; These are some great models, excellent work mate. + rep

(PS; Everyone knows the Emperor killed Sanguinius >.> ... <.< ...)

Grish


----------



## bluedestiny

Ok i've side tracked from my Primarchs for awhile and been working on my Tau army... might as well show some stuff as update until i get my Pre heresy stuff up and running again  

Here is my transformable suit!!! XVF-01, comments and critics welcome.


----------



## Azwraith

wahh the transformer is cool can we get a few more angled pics of it  +rep


----------



## forkmaster

Freaking sweet models done there, the nicest versions of the Primarchs Ive seen so far (pre-daemon prince ascension).


----------



## bluedestiny

Ok finally a little bit of update.. i'm out of bits ...... need to stock up on a few things again before i can continue........ still working on a army list for them also.


----------



## steamius

cool stuff! I love fulgrim and the death guard one! +1rep


----------

